#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > [草圖] My Friend─Moe

## 阿罪

我朋友"萌"
要我幫她畫的啦
把牠畫可愛了點XDDD



不過還是有被網友說.....看起來很危險=  =+
我果然還是隱藏不了殺氣呀
眼睛只有左眼有眼紋((不是魚眼紋喔
脖子上的墜子圖案是月亮加倒十字((畫的不是很好啦
前腳因有受過傷所以都包著繃帶
........是因為她割過腕啦
嘛.........後腳沒啥特別((巴
尾巴就特別毛這樣XDDD



然後........這是Q版
我參了一咖XDDD

我把萌的脖子畫太粗了.......


最後....我的暴走XDDD


這還算正常啦XDDD
我真正生氣起來不會這麼可愛這麼兇
反而是安靜的另"人"可怕=ˇ=
那.......就這樣
請評

----------


## tsume

姆...
要說的話看起來是挺冷漠的
像是冷酷的女性~

Q版的會讓我想戳臉...(死
暴走好讚!!!(炸炸

----------


## 白狼‧弒玄

恭喜阿罪的朋友獸化成功!!!!!!!!(鼓掌)(遭巴死)
相當帥呢XDDD(喂)
所謂的酷酷女XD?(遭砍)
下次把顏色也塗上吧ˇ
...................割腕這種事可不是開玩笑的啊啊啊lll
Q版好可愛ˇˇ(不然哪叫Q版?)
哇~~!!!(驚)阿罪的暴走還真嚇狼啊lll
旁邊的萌表情好可愛XDD

----------


## 小貓狼

吼吼!
爆走的時候看起來不是很好惹  :狐狸冷汗:  

如果要說Q版的話~還是覺得~很有殺氣XD~~
感覺有隨時都會突然"爆走的"氣息呢!!!(兩隻)

----------


## 狼仔

看起來的確還是有點危險! (踹)
不過還是很帥XD
設定簡單 又不失個人的感覺~

也是白色的嘛? XD


點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    話說 我以前班上也很流行割腕
不過應該只說的上是割手腕吧~

----------


## Rei

哦--很萌喔XD
很好的鉛筆稿呢 :Very Happy: !!
很乾淨的感覺~
暴走的眼睛也很好看 :Very Happy: 
Q版的確很可愛=3=~
朋友應該很開心吧xD ((那便少點割手腕囧..很痛耶..))
把朋友獸化好像很好玩呢= =+


啊...鉛筆稿...很久沒碰鉛筆了...

----------


## 小黑貓

=W= 阿罪將的圖圖還是感覺起來還又有那麼一點的殺阿~
因該說設定那張~感覺起來很有威嚴(?!(傲嬌??!!(毆飛

然後Q版那張喵OWO 脖子感覺還好啦
可以解釋成"縮脖子"那樣~
就會變成毛毛非常非常澎  XDDD
((怎感覺很萌這樣=W=~

不過那崩壞!!天啊!!好可愛(?!((確認無誤
很棒的表現技巧 = =+
((很久沒這樣畫了((很懷念OWO
~= W=~ 以上~

----------


## 狼佐

是說我姊姊也叫萌呢XDDD
不過她是大貓~

很喜歡阿罪的風格啊
有一點寫實又不失Q版的可愛
脖子上的毛好喜歡XD

暴走那張大愛啊!!!

----------


## 狂飆小狼

Q版好可愛呀!!  (戳戳  (!?
我喜歡那個項鍊=w=~!
暴走好棒好棒www

很乾淨的鉛筆搞呢xD

----------


## 佛烈克斯

好羨幕鉛筆稿好乾淨的獸(角落挖螞蟻出來戳)

說殺氣沒有，只是畫風上的關係~

某些人就算想要畫有殺氣或著帥都沒辦法>口<

----------


## 阿罪

TO tsume
冷漠O口O!?
萌是個開朗可愛的狼說.....

萌還可以戳啦
我的話就可能會有生命危險了喔..((巴
哈哈!!謝謝啦!!


TO 白狼‧弒玄
耶耶!!!!歡呼XDDDD
小萌.....真的是個開朗可愛的女生.....
下次阿.....一百年後我會試試不讓牠毀了的
割腕那事.....這我可沒開玩笑喔
哈哈!!謝謝唷
有嚇到齁有嚇到齁!!目的達成
哈哈哈XDDD


TO 小貓狼
吼哈哈!!
我暴走時可事會亂咬 "人"的!!!!!

連Q版的也有殺氣!?
.....阿.....果然阿.....阿.....阿.......阿.... 阿....((無限延伸...
他們還會突然暴衝亂撞狼這樣


TO 狼仔
阿......危險......((四度打擊....
設定簡單......我到覺得有點簡單過度了XDDD

是阿是阿!!

是白色的喔!!

    這樣比較容易上色((打死    
    


割腕也可以流行喔=口=
恩......也是啦...但還是會痛吧QAO


TO Rei
真的嗎!!!!!!!!
好欣慰阿~~~~~~~~~~~~((再巴
呃....呃....老實說是我在掃描時動了手腳這樣.....
把亮度對比調高些
畫一次那種眼睛要花我5分鐘呢=  =
謝謝XDD
朋友是很開心啦...
牠最近比較沒在割了
挺好玩的喔XDDD
可以惡搞一下洩恨

難道大大都是直接電繪呀O口O!?


TO 小黑貓
阿.....阿罪將=  =?
((五度打擊......
牠可是一點威嚴也沒有
傲嬌!?傲嬌.....傲..嬌....
呃不不不.....牠應該不會是......

縮脖子......毛澎澎....會很*萌*.....噢.....
好!!那我會提醒萌一直縮脖子的!!((打

崩壞!?呃.....你指暴走嗎.....
如果我咬了你你還會說可愛嗎((再打
很久沒這樣畫了....
不然小黑貓現在表現"暴走"的方式是??


TO 狼佐
阿!!那就叫她大萌吧XDDD

那.....那是因為我只會畫寫實風....
我不會畫漫畫風格=A=
脖子上的毛O口O?
大家似乎很喜歡暴走那張.....
......那麼喜歡我暴走喔=  =
吼嘎嘎嘎嘎嘎嘎


TO 狂飆小狼
((我咬((被甩
項鍊特價中喔XDDDD
一條一千就好((搶錢啦啦啦啦啦
吼嘎嘎嘎嘎嘎嘎嘎嘎!!!!

恩......那真的...是有動過手腳的....((抖抖抖


TO 佛烈克斯
=口=
也只有在畫簡單的圖才可能比較乾淨....
而且.....那是有調整過的......((饒了無辜的螞蟻阿
畫風.......那更慘........
是說我以後畫的圖都會帶點殺邪氣這樣嗎..
只要眼神畫的邪一點或帥一點就會有那種感覺了吧
我是就算眼睛畫的多可愛到最後一定又會被我畫的很...邪...((天性??((巴


以上!!感謝各位回覆喔!!

----------

